# Help with first time polisher



## gazza1591 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi 

Looking to get into the polishing, i currently have a vectra c 2008 which to be hones the paint is not good on light sratches and swirls ll over it, i was wondering what a good DA polisher would be for a person that has never used one before.

also what pads and polish and also shampoo cloths etc would you all start with ?
looking at a budget of around £200/300 to start off with and work from there.

gonna go read the the guide on here about the DA polisher for newbies, just wondering if there is another guides/videos i may be able to look at ?

my plan was to go to local scrappy and get a bonnet/wing to practice on first then move onto car ?

cheers for any advice in advance


----------



## iRyan (Sep 24, 2013)

Check Junkman2000 on youtube he has some great video's for machine polishing.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

There are lots of videos out there but I think this one is very good






One of the nice things about a DA is that it is almost plug and play. However, it is a power tool and therefore not completely safe, if it is abused it can damage the paint. Don't let me put you off, a DA is really easy to use and good results can be gained quickly.

Follow the basics, get the paint really clean, take your time and always do a test spot with the least aggressive products first and you will be fine


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

£200-£300 will easily sort you out with a das6 pro with pads and polishes. Good idea getting the scrap panel to practise, as said above make sure the preparation has been done properly to get the best results.


----------



## gazza1591 (Apr 16, 2006)

Cheers for the replies both


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Das6pro is the starter machine mostly recommended which us why I bought one- however I do now wish I had spent more for a mid-price machine for long term use.


----------



## AlbaLife (May 3, 2015)

suds said:


> Das6pro is the starter machine mostly recommended which us why I bought one- however I do now wish I had spent more for a mid-price machine for long term use.


Interesting comment, I thought the DAS6PRO was the run to machine for all abilities except those able to use a rotary and those in the rupees league. What would you have preferred in hindsight?


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

AlbaLife said:


> Interesting comment, I thought the DAS6PRO was the run to machine for all abilities except those able to use a rotary and those in the rupees league. What would you have preferred in hindsight?


Was between Rupes and Festool- just happened to buy a festool from personal sales thread yesterday 👍


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Junkmans videos are the way to go. Here's the link to the first one.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Nowt wrong with a das 6 pro

You don't want to be using a angle grinder all the time


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

AlbaLife said:


> Interesting comment, I thought the DAS6PRO was the run to machine for all abilities except those able to use a rotary and those in the rupees league. What would you have preferred in hindsight?


I've learnt with a rotary and get excellent results. But my god it's a pain in the but to ensure there's absolutely no holograms. So I'm going to be buying a DAS6 soon for the ease of use and save the rotary for cutting stages/very bad paintwork.


----------



## David_Melv (May 20, 2015)

The DAS6 Pro or Pro + seems to be the way to go


----------

